# Baby Dress Pix



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's a picture of the dress I made for Sarah. It has matching bloomers, but they are way too big. She is wearing preemie clothes right now!

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o264/Ninnandboppy/100_0584.jpg

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o264/Ninnandboppy/100_0592.jpg

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o264/Ninnandboppy/100_0588.jpg

The dress is the style of baby dress I'll be offering for sale soon. I take custom orders now and will be working up some retail samples for a local store.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Pretty in Pink!!

I love the bloomers!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

The dress is Pink Parfait, from the Annie's Attic pattern book called Beautiful Baby Boutique. The bloomers are from Lullabies and Lace-I found the pattern at www.crochetpatterncentral.com, under babies.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Beautiful, both baby and her dress!


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Both are just gorgeous!!!! You do very good work.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Beautiful!! I wish I had the patience to do something like that! I've only accomplished granny squares!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

THAT IS SOOOOOOO CUTE !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Awwww now thats cute...


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Thank you so much! I'm working on a variation of a sailor dress for her now........lol. Her mommy is a bit greedy when it comes to pretty dresses, and always has been. I'm looking forward to posting pix of the newest baby, Lyric, in her sweater and hat.


----------

